# Want to make the switch



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 2, 2008)

Im growing in soil and am toying with the idea of hydroponics for my next grow. The reason being is Im starting a new job which will require me to travle and I have heard that hydroponics can go longer without attention than soil.

So basicly I just want to know where to start. What type of hydroponic system is best to learn with?

 The growing area will be 4X4X5ft lighting is a 600 watt mh and 600 HPS. I have all Fox Farms Nutrients. Im looking at maybe buying a tent for the next grow.

I fugured I have two months or less to get this going.....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 2, 2008)

Bueler.........Bueler.......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2008)

IMO, DWC is the easiest most reliable system--a 5 gal bucket, lid, net pot, medium, a couple of air stones, and an air pump.  Unless the plants are large, you can generally go a week without having to add water/nute solution.  You will need an EC meter to measure ppm and a pH meter to measure Ph.  You will probably need pH up/down to adjust your ph.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm biased towards DWC also. I use rectangular tubs that hold 80lts (21.1us gallons) , each with two plants. 

The larger your buckets the more stable they will be...or add a res. Have left mine for 2 weeks at a time with no problems. Use Canna Aqua and forget about it :bongin:

Dexter

Dex's White Widow
1 WW plant DWC 35 days flowering


----------



## city (Oct 3, 2008)

Im with ya. DWC. easiest hydro out there for newb's after that i would step up to something else.
i founthat its best to clean and change water 10-14 days. so hopefully you will be there to do it.. wrap your bucket. no light....
Boisehydroponics sells net tops for your bucket and black buckets to. 
i like to start mine in 3" nets then set it inside the 5" bucket net top. makes it pretty much light tight.
 I have 6 2 bulb flours on 1 tub.
also have a 20 gal. tub for 6 3" nets when i clone(if it ever works for me lol) on a drip/bubbler.
 best of luck.. Ionic chems work great and easy


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

dwc is the way to go.fully agree with the hemp goddess


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree,  DWC.  I recirculate my DWC during flower using a pump from the reservoir to all the buckets and drains all hooked together and back the the res.   Makes it easy to maintain with a reservoir.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> Im with ya. DWC. easiest hydro out there for newb's after that i would step up to something else.



What is wrong with staying with DWC--why would you recommend that someone "step up to something else"?  Just curious...


----------



## Tater (Oct 3, 2008)

Because there are a lot of other options out there that can out perform dwc.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 4, 2008)

would you reccomend building your own, or going and buying a dwc system?


----------



## andy52 (Oct 4, 2008)

no system,soil,aero,hydro coco,what ever can out grow the other in my opinion,its the grower and the experience you accquire over time.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd agree with andy's last statement. 


From what ive seen DWC people start chasing PH, nutrient levels and water level a bunch. It seems high maintenance to me. In the last few weeks the plants consume tons of water so topping them off might be a couple times a day thing. Just a thought, its not always the best solution.

My self, the easiest to do would be a top feed drain to waste setup. No PH chasing, mix nutrients and grow. If you use a media that holds enough water like rockwool or coco you will be fine with small amounts of irrigation to keep the medium wet.

I myself, going top feed w/ coco media. I'm still debating drain to waste or constant circulation.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> From what ive seen DWC people start chasing PH, nutrient levels and water level a bunch. It seems high maintenance to me. In the last few weeks the plants consume tons of water so topping them off might be a couple times a day thing. Just a thought, its not always the best solution.



Yourre making it much harder than it actually is.  After you have been doing this for awhile, you get things tuned in and the system can take care of itself for a week or so.  If I have large plants (4' or so), I need to top up the 5 gal buckets occasionally between reservoir changes late in flower.  But it is more like an every 4-5 days thing than a couple of day thing.

There is no one "best solution".  Different circumstances and personal preferences dictate different growing methods.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree that DWC is cheaper, but I have to point out that with ebb&flow or Drip you will only have to maintain/clean ONE Res.. instead of several..
Which makes it much easier to maintain and clean.. IMO.

Either way, Hydro is the way to go..


----------



## Elven (Oct 6, 2008)

I from my most unexperienced but well read opinion. I believe that as for systems that can take care of themselves its all about the quality of parts if you buy good quality parts and use a decent battery backup most systems will at least not require mechanical tinkering. As for nutes and such listen to the guys who have grown good smoke. I just see so many people skimp on quality parts and have breakdowns.


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 6, 2008)

I could not agree more!!! you cant skimp and save on nutes!!! you put the best in get the best out... i heard somewhere mirical grow is not a good medium to use?? i use Canna terra professional soil, hydro-clay in bottom of pots.. Wilma dripper 10 pot system, advanced nutes.. voodoo, sensi AB grow,Sensi AB bloom, big bud, hammer head, over drive & final fase.. 
CDM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I from my most unexperienced but well read opinion. I believe that as for systems that can take care of themselves its all about the quality of parts if you buy good quality parts and use a decent battery backup most systems will at least not require mechanical tinkering. As for nutes and such listen to the guys who have grown good smoke. I just see so many people skimp on quality parts and have breakdowns.



Thanks for this post.  You have brought up a very important point.  However, IMO, it goes beyond just using quality parts for your system.  You need the correct lighting, the right nutes, good ventilation, and the ability to control temps and humidity.  There are so many newbies out there that think they can put a bagseed in a pot with outside dirt and a CFL and grow dank bud.  When you are trying to produce a product that costs $300-400 an oz on the street, you should expect to have to invest some real money, time, and energy.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 6, 2008)

^^^you get what you put into it, and you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Elven (Oct 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks for this post.  You have brought up a very important point.  However, IMO, it goes beyond just using quality parts for your system.  You need the correct lighting, the right nutes, good ventilation, and the ability to control temps and humidity.  There are so many newbies out there that think they can put a bagseed in a pot with outside dirt and a CFL and grow dank bud.  When you are trying to produce a product that costs $300-400 an oz on the street, you should expect to have to invest some real money, time, and energy.



Totally I was just commenting on a hydro system that does not require every day attention. I was commenting on hardware only, thats why I said Battery Backup something that most people dont seem to use.  btw Goddess could you take a look at my build and give me some advice


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 6, 2008)

> Thanks for this post. You have brought up a very important point. However, IMO, it goes beyond just using quality parts for your system. You need the correct lighting, the right nutes, good ventilation, and the ability to control temps and humidity. There are so many newbies out there that think they can put a bagseed in a pot with outside dirt and a CFL and grow dank bud. When you are trying to produce a product that costs $300-400 an oz on the street, you should expect to have to invest some real money, time, and energy.


 
I am not scrimping in any aspect for my grow. In my soil growing I use all Fox Farms Soils, All Fox Farms Nutes, Distilled Water, a 600 watt MH/HPS Lighting system with an aircooled hood, 380CFM inline Ducting fans for intake and exaust, Air conditioning unit to keep temp at 70-75. Mylar reflective material on the walls, BANG organic pesticides and micronutrients..

So as you see im doing it as bout as good as you can.....

I do not want to scrimp on my Hydro Growing either, Thats why I asked this post. I like the DWC idea for my first hydro and am going to the hydro store to check them out....


----------



## tankdogster (Oct 7, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I am not scrimping in any aspect for my grow. In my soil growing I use all Fox Farms Soils, All Fox Farms Nutes, Distilled Water, a 600 watt MH/HPS Lighting system with an aircooled hood, 380CFM inline Ducting fans for intake and exaust, Air conditioning unit to keep temp at 70-75. Mylar reflective material on the walls, BANG organic pesticides and micronutrients..
> 
> So as you see im doing it as bout as good as you can.....
> 
> I do not want to scrimp on my Hydro Growing either, Thats why I asked this post. I like the DWC idea for my first hydro and am going to the hydro store to check them out....



Hey New_2, you sound like you are taking a similar trail as me. My first soil grow with FF Ocean Forest soil was a huge success. I going hydro now so I have more control. I went flood and drain but I wish I had room to try DWC. Keep us posted. It sounds like you have invested about the same in this hobbie as me. This is some cool stuff


----------



## GeNYC 07 (Oct 7, 2008)

might want to invest in a book.  seams a lil silly to waste money on distilled water seeing as most say its not a good thing to use.  Congrats on having money for equipment thats great but i have to agree I would go ebb and flow much easier to sustain when you are away plus it is only one res.  not so tuff to keep clean.  do what you want but i think buckets are a pain and maybe 12 dollars on a growers guide could help you out.  30 gallons every 2 weeks of distilled water must be expensive.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 7, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> would you reccomend building your own, or going and buying a dwc system?



 You have too much money! 
It aint that hard. DWC = buckets - air stone - air pump - roots - bud
Pic1 : DWC  White Rhino
Pic2 : STAUNCHEDEST plant eva Woot Woot  (lights out, sleepy Rhino)


----------



## andy52 (Oct 7, 2008)

DISTILLED WATER IS ALL I USE.62 CENTS A GALLON AT WALMART.its better than tap water also.unless you have a ro system.i am running dwc in 5 gal buckets.as of now i only have 3 plants left due to a legal matter.but i will grow dwc in buckets from now on.its easy to maintain if you plan ahead.i have spare buckets.i get the bucket nuted,ph'd and get my tds right,then just lift the lid with the plant and set it on the fresh bucket,presto.then i clean my buckets and am ready for the next time.so easy even a cave man could do it.


----------



## city (Oct 7, 2008)

Im not dissing DWC at all. i am still doing it.i like it.. its real nice. you can learn alot from it before you move onto other things. like i plan on doing a sea of green next. going to clown my girl in the DWC and do 6 2 footers now that im comfortable with being soiless. thats all. if he/she wants to make the switch go dwc and keep your mind open for new ways when the money comes


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> DISTILLED WATER IS ALL I USE.62 CENTS A GALLON AT WALMART.its better than tap water also.unless you have a ro system.i am running dwc in 5 gal buckets.as of now i only have 3 plants left due to a legal matter.but i will grow dwc in buckets from now on.its easy to maintain if you plan ahead.i have spare buckets.i get the bucket nuted,ph'd and get my tds right,then just lift the lid with the plant and set it on the fresh bucket,presto.then i clean my buckets and am ready for the next time.so easy even a cave man could do it.



Hey andy, with dwc, when its time to change the water, what do you do with the roots and the lid whilst cleaning the bucket and adding more water,nutes,ph,pmm?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hey andy, with dwc, when its time to change the water, what do you do with the roots and the lid whilst cleaning the bucket and adding more water,nutes,ph,pmm?



From Andy's post:  "...its easy to maintain if you plan ahead.i have spare buckets.i get the bucket nuted,ph'd and get my tds right,then just lift the lid with the plant and set it on the fresh bucket,presto.then i clean my buckets and am ready for the next time.so easy even a cave man could do it."

Spare buckets is the answer.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, so if i want to do a 20 dwc bucket setup i need to have a least 10 spares, i get it. thanks so much hg, very insightful, BTW, did you build your own?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Ok, so if i want to do a 20 dwc bucket setup i need to have a least 10 spares, i get it. thanks so much hg, very insightful, BTW, did you build your own?



Yes, I built my own--I am quite handy for a _girl_  and have all the "big boy" tools.  

If you are doing a 20 bucket setup, I think you may want to consider a setup like the waterfarm with a controller and larger separate reservoir (you can make these yourself, too).  Changing more than about 8 buckets gets to be a chore.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2008)

def looking into making the switch to hydro. i mean, not having to transplant, mess around with soil, ups and downs with watering and nuting, besides, one dwc could be lst'd so that one plant makes 5 times the normal yield with ease, at least thats what ive gathered, thanks for your help! Male, female, it doesnt matter, youve been a big help, thanks for that!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a DWC ww, he never tests his ppm, only his ph, and scrogs it, now this is what im talking about! making the switch asap!


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 8, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, I built my own--I am quite handy for a _girl_  and have all the "big boy" tools.
> 
> If you are doing a 20 bucket setup, I think you may want to consider a setup like the waterfarm with a controller and larger separate reservoir (you can make these yourself, too). Changing more than about 8 buckets gets to be a chore.


 

I just got a big 60 gallon garbage can  that i mix up my nutes in and I just put a pump  in it and fill my buckets  once all is mixed..... MUCH better than mixing up 12 individual buckets.


----------



## city (Oct 9, 2008)

ye ha. Oh ya  i completely sealed my house and used the fire hydrant to fill it full of water. i have a plant so big its coming out thru the roof. biggest DWC you have ever seen....hahahahahaha.
but no really i like dwc. i like changing the water out. running air in the bucket of water a full day before i mix nutes. its all nice.. just did my water  change yesterday...


----------



## JBonez (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey casualgrower, im doing the samething, im making an inlet and outlet valve on my dwc's with a couple trash cans, one that will hold normal phd dwc friendly "topping off" water, and one that i will mix my nutes in and adjust ph with a pump to pump the water to my buckets that will be hooked up in series so i can pump out the old water, then reverse to pump in the new water!

its all so much easier than dealing with soil, AH! why did i think hydro was so darn complicated, its not! My hydro store guy that helps me tried to tell me, and now he wants to pimp slap me for not listening, now im spending more money on crap that i could have had in the first place! ah! ok, im cool now.

btw, hemp goddess, your my inspiration to move forward with dwc, thanks for all your help and very informative posts, nice to have you around, thanks again!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it.. "Im old greg".. "I got a mangina!" hahaaaaaa goodluck.


----------



## city (Oct 10, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hey casualgrower, im doing the samething, im making an inlet and outlet valve on my dwc's with a couple trash cans, one that will hold normal phd dwc friendly "topping off" water, and one that i will mix my nutes in and adjust ph with a pump to pump the water to my buckets that will be hooked up in series so i can pump out the old water, then reverse to pump in the new water!
> I guess thats alright if you have everything LIGHT TIGHT. you will have to clean out your container that your growing in. mine i have to clean out about every 2 weeks or it starts getting ICKY. HD buckets wrapped in 10mil. tape. light tight but some still gets thru. dont want slimmy roots.
> Talk to Hemp Goddess about what water you should be using and Nutes. we both agree to dissagree whats the best water. mines more expensive to set up.lol and we have already had a 2 page debate about it.
> Hemp did we ever find out if that guy got helped or did he just stick with soil?LOL


----------



## JBonez (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont think im going to have a problem with icky buckets, in fact, i dont plan on cleaning them throughout the entire cycle. Light penetration will be no issue, algae absolutely needs light to function or live. you will see my setup and my buckets will be 100% light secure.

I am looking into ro for my water tho, should be interesting to see how much thats going to cost me. HG, what type of water are you using?


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 11, 2008)

about $120 is what my 5 stage RO filter cost, and well worth every penny.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> HG, what type of water are you using?



I am just using tap water now, because my tap water has a ppm of about 50.  The place I lived before had a very high ppm and I used both cartridge filters and an RO.  IMO, you want to start with water that has a low ppm, so you know what nutes you are giving your plants and that you are giving them in the correct proportions.


----------

